# Sprewell



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

He still hasnt signed on with anyone yet??? Where do you think he will end up? or is he finished?


----------



## armannvg (Aug 15, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> He still hasnt signed on with anyone yet??? Where do you think he will end up? or is he finished?


He did a terrible mistake (money wise) not signing the wolves 9 mil/year 3 year offer


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd rather take spree then Miles. I think he would like to come back to the City.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> I'd rather take spree then Miles. I think he would like to come back to the City.


spree is a better shooter, but i still go after miles b/c hes still young.
also, spree might ask for too much money


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> He still hasnt signed on with anyone yet??? Where do you think he will end up? or is he finished?


After he turned down the Wolves deal and made that comment about feeding his children, I knew he was doomed. From a PR stand point, he blew it with his mouth. The Heat, Lakers, and Nuggets seemed interested at first but I didn't hear anything more after that. He may be offered the league veterans minimum which is a far cry from what Kevin McHale offered him initially. 

IMO, the Nuggets, or Toronto should try to get him. Or he can try for one of the expansion teams and see if they would bite on a bigger deal.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

armannvg said:


> He did a terrible mistake (money wise) not signing the wolves 9 mil/year 3 year offer


Yes he did. Now how is he going to be able to feed his family? :raised_ey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Kitty said:


> After he turned down the Wolves deal and made that comment about feeding his children, I knew he was doomed. From a PR stand point, he blew it with his mouth. The Heat, Lakers, and Nuggets seemed interested at first but I didn't hear anything more after that. He may be offered the league veterans minimum which is a far cry from what Kevin McHale offered him initially.
> 
> IMO, the Nuggets, or Toronto should try to get him. Or he can try for one of the expansion teams and see if they would bite on a bigger deal.


I could see him being a good fit on a playoff team that could use a scorer off the bench.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think he's been blacklisted and is finished.


----------

